# Now Sustain Alpha more effective and affordable than ever!



## Primordial (Dec 14, 2008)

*Fellow IronMag Members,

Iâ??????d like to announce the latest improvements to our topical products Sustain Alpha, Dermacrine, and DermaTherm.

The highly effective Testosterone booster Sustain Alpha has been enhanced with 15% more 7,8-Benzoflavone.*

*Now, each 6 pump application of Sustain Alpha includes -
Resveratrol (99%) â?????? 162 mg
7,8-Benzoflavone (99%) â?????? 108 mg
Aromatic oil blend - 21 mg​*​*Since production has been scaled up we have been able to reduce our prices!

Now, Sustain Alpha, Dermacrine, and DermaTherm have been reduced to only $49.95!*   [from a previous $59.95]





*Plus, all topicals are now included with our new travel friendly and leak proof piston pump bottles. No more extra pumps! [These bottles will also allow for more accurate dosing.]

Additionally, our topical products are now more effective and better absorbed than ever with our new 5.0 formula.*

*5.0 Benefits â??????* (In addition to the 4.0 formula benefits)

*New high purity solvents [ethoxy diglycol, dimethyl isosorbide] improve freeze/thaw stability, so now the active ingredients can stay dissolved without â?????crashingâ??? and becoming â?????gritty and sandyâ??? after shipping in cold temperatures. In addition to improving stability, these new solvents also enhance delivery across the skin, making the 5.0 formula the most effective formula yet.*​*Please feel free to post any questions or concerns you may have.

Thank you.*

*Eric Potratz
President & Founder

Questions?

Phone â?????? 1-800-568-2924
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
Visit - Primordial Performance *


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 18, 2008)

Primordial said:


> *Fellow IronMag Members,
> 
> Iâ€™d like to announce the latest improvements to our topical products Sustain Alpha, Dermacrine, and DermaTherm.
> 
> ...



Very nice looking product. Resveratrol is great stuff.


----------



## Primordial (Dec 18, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Very nice looking product. Resveratrol is great stuff.



Thank you sir.

-Eric


----------



## MaxGolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Right now, until the 14th of Jan we are offering 30% off all orders over $200!

*As soon as you get over $200 worth of product in your cart, enter the coupon NEWYEAR to get 30% off the entire order!**

*Discount only applies to Primordial Performance product, not ZRT saliva/blood kits. Also, we have turned off the free US shipping offer to allow a fair discount for everyone, including international customers.

Checkout the new products too! Beta-Alanine, Creapure, IBCAAâ??????s and Vitaberry now instock!

Grow well and be strong in 2009!

Thank you for all your support!


----------



## spartan300 (Jan 9, 2009)

sweet, just got my bottles.  cant wait to try it


----------



## Primordial (Jan 11, 2009)

spartan300 said:


> sweet, just got my bottles.  cant wait to try it



Thank you for the support.

-Eric


----------



## ryansm (Mar 29, 2012)

Currently offering 25% off on Sustain Alpha just PM a rep! This is one of our more popular products


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ahh nice PP!! I'm starting my Androlog/sustain alpha this coming Monday!!!


----------



## R1balla (Mar 30, 2012)

gotta get on that TD!


----------



## ryansm (Mar 30, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Ahh nice PP!! I'm starting my Androlog/sustain alpha this coming Monday!!!



looking forward to it!


----------



## R1balla (Apr 5, 2012)

hasnt SA always been like 50 tho?


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 5, 2012)

R1balla said:


> hasnt SA always been like 50 tho?


Price? Yeah..


----------



## R1balla (Apr 8, 2012)

then i dont get why it says the price has been reduced to 50 lol


----------



## ryansm (Apr 9, 2012)

I think originally it was 60, can't recall, regardless with 25% off it is a great deal


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah can't wait til I can start the sustain! Androdrive I believe is kicking in. I'm feeling more agressive and libido has been really good.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 10, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I think originally it was 60, can't recall, regardless with 25% off it is a great deal


Ahh I think you are right.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 13, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah can't wait til I can start the sustain! Androdrive I believe is kicking in. I'm feeling more agressive and libido has been really good.



Uh oh...your girl cool with that lol


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 13, 2012)

She will be when I get back from 2 weeks of tdy lol. I check and there's a gym 5 miles from my hotel. Going to see about getting a two week pass if the hotels not sufficent.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 15, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> She will be when I get back from 2 weeks of tdy lol.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 23, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Currently offering 25% off on Sustain Alpha just PM a rep! This is one of our more popular products



Bump, still going on folks


----------



## R1balla (Apr 29, 2012)

didnt realize it used to be 60. this is THE best addition to DAA in means of libido increase


----------



## ryansm (Apr 30, 2012)

R1balla said:


> didnt realize it used to be 60. this is THE best addition to DAA in means of libido increase



Ya I agree, also good for blood flow to that region


----------



## HereToStudy (May 1, 2012)

R1balla said:


> didnt realize it used to be 60. this is THE best addition to DAA in means of libido increase


----------



## packers6211 (May 2, 2012)

Been on my bottle for few days now. Def love the profile although hereto you were right the taste is ok but no where near as good as tcf1 lol. Nothing that a lil tequilla wont fix.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 2, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> been on my bottle for few days now. Def love the profile although hereto you were right the taste is ok but no where near as good as tcf1 lol. Nothing that a lil tequilla wont fix.



lol


----------

